# pkg info?



## balanga (Mar 2, 2016)

I am aware that pkg-info(8) provides information about a given package, but I can't figure out how to view the advisory you see after you have installed a package, i.e. the message which says some like needing to add xyz_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf

I guess there is option for doing this...


----------



## NotALaser (Mar 2, 2016)

I think 
	
	



```
pkg info -D <package name>
```
 is what you're looking for.

Edit: `man pkg-info` swears there's a long for for it, too, namely --pkg-message. Maybe that's worth mentioning because it's easier to remember if you don't use this option too frequently.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2016)

Yep, it's `pkg info -D`. Easy to remember as the package's *D*escription


----------



## balanga (Mar 2, 2016)

`pkg info -D` only provides the version number.... When I installed Kodi there were over 100 lines of information. I'm looking for a means of redisplaying that information. I've tried various options `pkg info` but haven't stumbled on it yet.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2016)

Those messages probably came from one or more of Kodi's dependencies, not Kodi itself. You can see which dependencies it has with `pkg info -d` (that's a lower-case d).


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 2, 2016)

Kodi itself does not have a pkg message. What you are looking for are probably the messages from its dependencies: `pkg info -d kodi | sort | xargs pkg info -D`.
I am sure that pkg-query(8) would work too but I am too lazy to figure that out right now.


----------



## balanga (Mar 2, 2016)

tobik said:


> Kodi itself does not have a pkg message. What you are looking for are probably the messages from its dependencies: `pkg info -d kodi | sort | xargs pkg info -D`.



That is more like it although it provides much more output that the msgs after the install, but at least I should be able to get a flavour of what was output.

Interestingly `pkg info -D kodi` produces 
`kodi-15.2_1`
which is strange because the program itself displays 15.1 (Compiled: Feb 29 2016). The latest version, according to freshports shows it was released yesterday, so I may have an older version, unless the program itself is displaying the wrong version...


----------



## ronaldlees (Mar 16, 2016)

balanga said:


> `pkg info -D` only provides the version number.... When I installed Kodi there were over 100 lines of information. I'm looking for a means of redisplaying that information. I've tried various options `pkg info` but haven't stumbled on it yet.



Could it be that some packages execute the program or a helper script to check that it works, with some kind of argument like `--version, --display-info,` or something like that, which you then see as part of the package installation info? Not sure how permissions would work in that case, but such output wouldn't be put into the pkg(8) datastore ...


----------

